# Do you think they have looked at the news?



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Kanye West, Kim Kardashian to marry in Egypt?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

She says Kanye digs the idea too. It will cost millions to fly everyone to Egypt, but money is no object," added the source.


Sickening isn't it... we can't pay the rent and they say the above (allegedly)


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

Of course they've looked at the news. They're riding the wave of whatever is currently trending. They're not serious about it. They've gotta protect the Kardashian brand.


----------



## Onchan (Jul 9, 2013)

When Egypt dies down in the news, they will probably announce they've gone for Syria instead.


----------

